# Easy BLD scramble :)



## McWizzle94 (Jul 14, 2008)

I got this scramble off of Cubemania:

U' B R2 D B' L' D F2 U R2 F2 L D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D B2 R2 U2

I'm pretty sure it's lucky but it was still easy. I got a 1:46.20 but it was a DNF (off by 2 misoriented edges xD).


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I got this scramble off of Cubemania:
> 
> U' B R2 D B' L' D F2 U R2 F2 L D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D B2 R2 U2
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's lucky but it was still easy. I got a 1:46.20 but it was a DNF (off by 2 misoriented edges xD).



DNF'ed the memo.
I hate that scramble.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > I got this scramble off of Cubemania:
> ...



its weird but easy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a weird one. It's officially lucky, I think, but I don't think it was all that easy, at least for M2. Probably easier with 3-cycle.

I got 2:13.48.


----------



## alexc (Jul 14, 2008)

1:18.86

Wasn't that easy.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 14, 2008)

1:16.56, too many pieces to flip


----------



## aegius1r (Jul 19, 2008)

1:24.13 
easy for me, I only have to flip 4 edges on the side(FL FR BL BR)


----------



## kazors (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I did it and finally got my first sub 2: 1:58.88. 
When I was at the memo, i realised that I could get it much faster by using 3-cycle in stead of M2. And so I did =D.
It wasn't THAT lucky, but it was certainly an easy case


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 24, 2008)

54.22 hehehheh... I love freestyle corners and my method for edges.


----------



## Abhinand (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi, I found this scramble really helpful to gain some confidence as a beginner, it's very easy. 

R' U' F2 R' F R' U F' R' F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 9, 2019)

I remember having a scramble with 4 solved edges and an extra solved corner. I couldn't find the scramble though


----------

